# Hole-In-One With J.R. Smith An Omen For Nuggets' Fortunes?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> It was a cloudy afternoon in the city, rain was on its way, and I couldn't fight the itch to hit the links. City Park Golf Course (the working man's course) is only five minutes from my house, so my neighbor Jeff and I tossed our shoddy clubs in the car and raced across York Street as daylight burned.
> 
> As we pulled into the course parking lot we noticed a tall, well-dressed man who, to a hoops fanatic who watches way too much basketball, looked very familiar.
> 
> ...


http://www.examiner.com/x-841-Denver-Nuggets-Examiner~y2008m9d14-Hole-in-one-with-JR-Smith-an-omen-for-Nuggets-fortunes


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Good read. That is crazy that the guy actually hit a hole-in-one with JR Smith tho :lol:. At first I thought it just another cheesy title, but damn, that is pretty tight. It must've been really crazy experience for that guy. I agree with him about JR tho and I think he is definitely misunderstood. I'm expecting him turn things around this year on and off the court, in terms of both his reputation and his game. I see him and Melo doing big things for that organization in the future.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Thats sweet...I actually got paired up for a round with Don Cheadle...the actor. That was cool, and then I beat him :biggrin:


----------

